# [ebuild] beagle-cvs

## bouleetbil

Beagle est un outil de recherche, la page du projet est ici : http://www.beaglewiki.org/Main_Page

La FAQ : http://www.beagle-project.org/FAQ

Avant de vous lancer dans l'installation je vous conseille la FAQ   :Wink: 

1. Configuration du noyau :

Ce n'est pas obligatoire mais conseillé pour une configuration optimum pour les systèmes de fichiers ext2, ext3, reiserfs

```

 <*> Second extended fs support                                   

    <*>  Ext2 extended attributes                               

    [ ]   Ext2 execute in place support                              

    <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                        

    [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                  

-----

    <*> Reiserfs support                                           

    [ ]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                                 

    [*]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                 

    <*>  ReiserFS extended attributes   

-----

 [*] Inotify file change notification support   

```

2. Installation

Ajouter à /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp ~x86

dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp ~x86

dev-dotnet/glade-sharp ~x86

dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp ~x86

dev-libs/gmime ~x86

app-misc/beagle-cvs ~x86

dev-dotnet/evolution-sharp ~x86
```

Je considère que votre répertoire portage overlay est /usr/local/portage (vous pouvez adapter )

```
# mkdir /usr/local/portage/app-misc

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/app-misc/beagle-cvs
```

créer un fichier beagle-cvs-0.1.ebuild dans /usr/local/portage/app-misc/beagle-cvs qui contient ce code :

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

# This ebuild come from http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67768 -

# Small modifications by bouleetbil

inherit cvs eutils mono gnome2

DESCRIPTION="Beagle is a search tool that ransacks your personal information space to find whatever you're looking for. (CVS version)"

DESCRIPTION_FR="Beagle est un outils de recherche. (Version CVS)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/"

LICENSE="MIT Apache-1.1"

SRC_URI=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="doc epiphany network firefox"

ECVS_SERVER="anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome"

ECVS_MODULE="beagle"

ECVS_TOP_DIR="${DISTDIR}/cvs-src/${PN}"

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}

RDEPEND=">=dev-lang/mono-1.0.6

   >=dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.0*

   >=dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.0*

   >=dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.0*

   >=dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.0*

   >=dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp-0.6*

   eds? ( >=dev-dotnet/evolution-sharp-0.6 )

   >=sys-apps/dbus-0.23.4

   >=dev-libs/gmime-2.1.19

   firefox? ( >=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0 )

   =dev-db/sqlite-2*

   epiphany? ( >=www-client/epiphany-extensions-1.6.0 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

    dev-util/pkgconfig"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog INSTALL NEWS README"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} `use_enable epiphany epiphany-extension` `use_enable firefox mozilla-extension` `use_enable network`"

src_unpack() {

   cvs_src_unpack

   cd ${S}

   ./autogen.sh

}

src_install() {

   gnome2_src_install

   if use firefox

   then

      dodir /usr/share/beagle

      insinto /usr/share/beagle

      doins mozilla-extension/beagle.xpi

   fi

}

pkg_setup() {

   if built_with_use sys-apps/dbus mono

   then

      einfo "Mono support enabled in sys-apps/dbus, I will continue..."

   else

      eerror "Please rebuild sys-apps/dbus with mono support enabled!"

      eerror "Try USE=\"mono\" emerge sys-apps/dbus"

      eerror "or add \"mono\" to your USE string in /etc/make.conf and"

      eerror "emerge sys-apps/dbus."

      monoprob=1

   fi

   if built_with_use dev-libs/gmime mono

   then

      einfo "Mono support enabled in dev-libs/gmime, I will continue..."

   else

      eerror "Please rebuild dev-libs/gmime, with mono support enabled!"

      eerror "Try USE=\"mono\" emerge dev-libs/gmime,"

      eerror "or add \"mono\" to your USE string in /etc/make.conf and"

      eerror "emerge dev-libs/gmime."

      monoprob=1

   fi

   if [ $monoprobi ] ; then

      die "Mono must be enabled!"

   fi

}

pkg_postinst () {

   gnome2_pkg_postinst

   if [ ! -e /dev/inotify ] ; then

      eerror "Your kernel does not seem to have inotify support enabled."

      eerror "I suggest you install the newest sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources"

      eerror "(or any other kernel with the inotify patch)."

      eerror "It is not necessary but recommended."

      eerror "Enable \"Inotify file change notification support (INOTIFY)\""

      eerror "under File systems."

      eerror "For create the device mknod /dev/inotify c 10 63 ."

   fi

   einfo "Extended attributes are used by Beagle to keep track of which files"

   einfo "have been indexed and which need to be re-indexed. You will need to"

   einfo "set extended attributes on the file systems that Beagle is indexing."

   einfo "(Has to be supported by the kernel e.g. EXT2_FS_XATTR,"

   einfo "EXT3_FS_XATTR, REISERFS_FS_XATTR)"

   einfo ""

   einfo "To set extended attributes, you should add the user_xattr property"

   einfo "to the relevant file systems in your /etc/fstab file. For example:"

   einfo "/dev/hda3     /home     ext3     defaults,user_xattr     1 2"

   einfo ""

   if use firefox

   then

      einfo "To get Mozilla/Firefox support, install the"

      einfo "/usr/share/beagle/beagle.xpi extension into"

      einfo "Mozilla/Firefox."

   fi

}

```

Dans /etc/portage/package.use gérer la variable use de beagle pour moi :

```
app-misc/beagle-cvs -epiphany network -debug doc firefox
```

Lancer l'installation :

```
# emerge -a beagle-cvs
```

Une fois finie une nouvelle entrée est disponible dans Application/Accessoires/search

----------

